# Can anyone help?



## clogged (Apr 23, 2013)

I have been having nausea with no vomitting since December. In Jan my left ovary was removed due to a cyst and nausea, constipation, and left side abdominal and pelvic pain all have gotten worse since then. I have had tons of bloodwork done, brain mri, colonscopy, egd, hida scan, gastric emtying study, ct scan with iodine and barium contrast, ultrasounds and everything comes back normal. The nausea is so bad it affects my day to day life the zolfran they prescribed makes me even more constipated and the reglan does not help much. I do need to take two full doses of miralax everyday just go once in a day. I was never dependent on any sort of laxitive beofre or had issues like this. Praying for an answer or suggestions!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You are off any narcotics you had from surgery, right? Most of those kinds of pain meds are constipating.

Surgery can make IBS worse depending on if they damaged any of the gut nerves and/or if there is any scarring in there.

Does ginger help with the nausea at all (even if it just helps a bit so you may need less meds) it isn't as constipating as some of the other things.


----------



## clogged (Apr 23, 2013)

I have been off narcotics for 3 months now. The only thing I take is the Miralax daily. I drink ginger tea but can try more ginger in my diet and see if that helps. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## vnods (Apr 24, 2013)

i cured my ibs by stopping all medications and all the food i used to eat

1.any dairy product

2.never eat processed food

3.if you have stomach ache dont eat any food .

4.never drink water with your food .half an hour before and 1 and half to 2 hrs after food ,simply put drink water only when your stomach is empty not when it still has food in it ,it dilutes the acid indigestion occurs .

5 .stop drinking teas and all other things coffe etc...

6.water is the one and only drink needed for body .

7 try water fasting and see if it help

8.equip yourself with knowledge ,read gastro intestinal medical books and all other naturotheraphy books about fasting .....discover your ignorance ...

9.in medicine there is pill for every ill .and surgeon favourite tagline is "a chance to cut is a chance to cure"..

10.body is the best healer give it a chance to heal itself by fasting and for your constipation drink 1.2 litres of water after you wake up immediately at one go or two nevertheless drinking 1.2 litre is the priority concentrate on your large intestine by simple walking around dont do anything else ,you will have bowel movement within 15 to 20 minutes.and try checking water theraphy for further details .

11.do yourself a favour know more and act before falling trapped to vast false knowledge floating on the net .

12.we are not supposed to get sick .try fasting and change your lifestyle ,just stop eating and doing whatever you did before till the piont of disease.

13.raw food is a great boon if you incorporate it in your diet.

14.your health is in your hands

15.caution before following anything get credible information from non corrupt credible source and follow it .or you can try my methods to see if it helps

it all boils down to what you eat .if you have leg pain do you run???similarly if you have stomach ache dont eat .it cannot assimilate food its a signal ,listen to your body more than anyone else...

good luck


----------

